# stealth juice prop?



## Sledge (May 30, 2015)

Anyone have experience with the current stuff stealth juice is putting out? Specifically the test prop? I am 2 weeks in at 100mg eod, and I usually start seeing an increase in libido by now with prop. Wondering if it is underdosed.


----------



## CCCP (May 30, 2015)

Could be garbage cause prop kicks in a lot faster, you should feel prop within days


----------



## Sledge (May 30, 2015)

That's what I'm thinking. Every time I did prop before, I noticed an increase in libido within about a week. I feel a lot stronger and my lifts are going up, but it could be placebo effect. I get a little pip but nothing too bad, and no infections so I guess its clean
 I think ita just underdosed. Thinking about increasing the dose and cutting this blast a little short.


----------



## Sledge (Jun 3, 2015)

So a few days later I am thinking this stuff is not bunk, if a little underdosed.. My lifts have all increased dramatically, increased aggression and the past couple days have seen an increase in libido. Have put on maybe 6 lbs, but my weight fluctuates pretty dramatically. Still need to stabilize e


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2015)

Sounds like the gains were just stealthy

:l


----------



## Sledge (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh yes. I'd spend a little extra any day, to get gains that are "under the radar"


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 11, 2015)

Can't believe you bought from them Sledge


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 11, 2015)

Just that name turns me off "stealth".


----------



## Sledge (Jul 11, 2015)

Well, live and learn. I started up again after many years off, and starting from scratch. I have what I believe to be better sources now. I hope.


----------

